# Business Start Up Grants



## Ned_ie (19 May 2009)

Hi all

Does anyone know of any grants avaialble for a start up business. I am trying to find out if there are in any in the cork locality but can't seeem to get any information.

thanks


----------



## meatmonger (19 May 2009)

ring cork county enterprise board.

v few grants cept for those with high growth potentail / international potential.

good luck


----------



## Ned_ie (19 May 2009)

thats kinda what i thought but a sis in law of mine got 4,500 to start a business for linguistics. she seems to think she got it from revenue which i think is very unlikely!


----------



## BetterBiz (19 May 2009)

Maybe it was something like this she got from revenue http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it15.html


----------



## Ned_ie (19 May 2009)

thought of that but no - she did not set up a company


----------



## hizzy (19 May 2009)

Hi Ned_ie

Have you tried the following, http://www.corkceb.ie/index.cfm/page/financiaassistan

I received a grant from the enterprise board in Cork, one of the things that they told me was that they are looking more at the service industry.  Don't know if this is of any help to you.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Jim Davis (19 May 2009)

Ned_ie said:


> thats kinda what i thought but a sis in law of mine got 4,500 to start a business for linguistics. she seems to think she got it from revenue which i think is very unlikely!


 
I thought grants werent available for professional services firms???


----------



## Ned_ie (19 May 2009)

i see that the CEB one does not allow for professional service firms alright. I just want to make sure if i can get a grant or a loan to start up that i do - especially as the banks have closed their doors to small business!


----------



## meatmonger (19 May 2009)

service companies that can be internationally traded or have fast growth potential can receive grants from CEB, just a matter of proving potential.


----------



## sartay (20 May 2009)

[broken link removed]

Try this site for available grants across the EU - this site focuses on grants in Ireland. There are grants of up to €7,500 available to fund the cost of employing staff. In some cases this can include the salary of the person actually starting the business too


----------



## meular (11 Apr 2012)

Anyone got more recent information re any grants available in Cork for a small one person professional services company - Many Thanks


----------



## honest (21 Feb 2013)

meular said:


> Anyone got more recent information re any grants available in Cork for a small one person professional services company - Many Thanks


 
There is one venture I know of in a border county which got grants from 5 different funding agencies...it was not a professional services company though.  

There are grants available if you are creating jobs, if it can be angled as being tourism or export focused, if its "arts" or whatever, if its in a gaeltacht area, etc.  Some grants will just help with something specific like marketing, for example.
 [broken link removed]
 I'm probably setting up a tourist attraction venture in the west of Ireland and I'm very happy with co-operation and encouragement we've got to date with funding / grant agencies.


----------

